# Typo3 Installprob bei all-inkl.com



## walmedia (22. August 2004)

Hi,

habe mir ein Typo3 Paket (quickstart) gezogen und auf meinen WebPrivat L Webspace bei http://www.all-inkl.com upgeloaded.
Laut all-inkl ist der Server fähig Typo3 zu verwalten und es sollte funktionieren.

Mein Problem ist, das ich bei der Installation von Typo3 die Datenbank auswähle und eine neue Datenbank namens t3_quickstart erstellen will.
#

Ich bekomme aber die Fehlermeldung:

ERRORS
0 Could not create database 't3_quickstart' (...not created)

Click the browsers "Back" button to reenter the values.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## Ben Ben (23. August 2004)

Kenne das Quickstart-Package nicht genau.... wundere mich auch etwas über die ungenaue Fehlermeldung.... Stimmen die Datenbank zugangsdaten?


----------



## walmedia (23. August 2004)

*Datenbank*

Ja die Datenbank Zugangsdaten stimmen.
Sind ja bei den meisten Webhostern identisch mit den FTP Zugangsdaten.

Ich habe das quickstart nun mal auf meinen lokalen GigApache installiert.
Da funktioniert das einwandfrei, nur nicht auf dem Webspace!

Ich gebe die Daten ein und bei Host habe ich meine Domain eingeschrieben, allerdings ohne http://www. Also domainname.de und nicht localhost. 
Ich denke mal, das ist so schon richtig, auf dem localen Rechner habe ich es mit localhost in den BigApache installiert.

Mir gehen so langsam die Ideen aus


----------



## Ben Ben (24. August 2004)

Sind  bei den meisten Identisch klingt aber eher anch einer Vermutung als nach einer Tatsache. Kommst du per phpMyAdmin (wenn du es drauf machst) denn auf deine mySQL-Datenbank mit diesen Zugansdaten?
Die Frage ist wo die DB denn läuft. Bei dem von dir verhassten Puretec (auf dem Typo3 problemlos läuft), liegen die DBs beisielsweise auf einem anderen Server. Wenn sie auf dem gleichen Server läuft kannst du ruhig localhost eingeben, wie du es zu hause auch gemacht hast.


----------



## walmedia (24. August 2004)

*all-inkl*

Ich habe das Problem gefunden!

Entgegen aller Beschreibungen, sei es durch das online Tutorial von Typo3 oder auch durch mein Buch "Content Management mit Typo3", dort ist überall erklärt, man solle die Datenbank auswählen und dann eine neue DB namens "t3_quickstart" erzeugen!







Dieses ist bei all-inkl nicht möglich! 
Wenn man dieses Feld leer lässt funktioniert es!
Also für alle die schon lange davorsitzen und sich wundern, lasst das Feld 
"create new database" auf jeden Fall frei!

Danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## cmooz (17. September 2004)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit all-inkl und wenn ich das feld einfach leer lasse kommt diese meldung. Das kommt glaub ich weil ich keine root rechte hab auf die mysql datenbank und über sql keine neuen tabellen erstellen kann und vorhandene werden bei mir einfach nciht angezeigt. ich habe das typo3 dummy package



> Import the database sql-file
> 
> There is no access to the database ()!
> 
> Go to Step 2 and select an accessible database!


__________________


----------



## walmedia (17. September 2004)

Du kannst über PHP Scripts bei all-inkl.com keine neuen Datenbanken erstellen!
Du hast standartmäßig eine Datenbank aktiv, die heißt genauso wie der user etwa in der Art wie v807463 oder ähnlich.

Also Du musst Deine Typo3 Datenbank dort in die v081586 Datenbank reinschreiben.

Wenn Du eine weitere Datenbank unbedingt brauchst, dann geht das nur, indem Du eine Subdomain im KAS freischaltest und dieser eine gewisse Menge deines Webspace zuweist. (empfehlenswert für mehrere Typo3 CMS auf einem Server)

Also. lass das Feld für die Datenbank anlegen frei! Dann  geht das auch 

greetz


----------



## stenox (24. Oktober 2004)

habe gerade das selbe problem, 

 sprich selbst wenn ich das feld leer lasse, komme ich nicht weiter! 

 oben werden noch folgende Meldungen rausgegeben:

*Warning*:  mysql_list_dbs() [function.mysql-list-dbs]: Unable to save MySQL query result in */www/XXX/typo3/t3lib/class.t3lib_db.php* on line *818*

*Warning*:  mysql_fetch_object(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in */www/XXX/typo3/t3lib/class.t3lib_db.php* on line *819*

 Das Typo3 Installationscript kann sich richtig einloggen, was mir auch angezeigt wird, dann allerdings kann es keine neuen tabellen erstellen ?! 

 Hat es jemand erfolgreich bei all-inkl.com zum laufen bekommen? Ich komme zumindest nicht mehr weiter ;-(


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (24. Oktober 2004)

stenox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Warning*:  mysql_list_dbs() [function.mysql-list-dbs]: Unable to save MySQL query result in */www/XXX/typo3/t3lib/class.t3lib_db.php* on line *818*


 Das klingt für mich so, als ob der Datenbank-User nicht die erforderlichen Rechte hat, die Operation durchzuführen. Bei MySQL kann man jedem User unterschiedliche Rechte zuteilen, d.h. z.B. der "ALTER"-Befehl zum Verändern einer bestehenden Datenbank-Tabellenstruktur ist bei manchen Webhostern nicht verfügbar. Dieser wird aber von Typo3 zwingend vorausgesetzt. Ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, aber ich würde da mal ganz unverbindlich beim allinkl-Support nachfragen.

PS: Du kannst natürlich auch mal in der betroffenen Datei in Zeile 818 nachschauen, welcher MySQL-Befehl verwendet wird
PPS: Der absolute Pfad "/www/XXX/" zu dem Script sieht für mich etwas seltsam aus, sicher dass der korrekt ist?


----------



## walmedia (24. Oktober 2004)

Also mein Typo3 ist einwandfrei bei allinkl gelaufen.
Allerdings habe ich mit meinen Kollegen feststellen müssen, dass nicht alle Server bei allink.com 100%ig gleich eingerichtet sind!

Also wenn Du alles richtig gemacht hast und es immer noch nicht gehen sollte
dann würde ich eine E-Mail an den Support schreiben.
Diesen muss ich an dieser Stelle mal hoch loben, denn keine E-Mail Antwort von allinkl.com hat länger als 15min gedauert und ich habe schon einige E-Mails an die verfasst 

Ansonsten würde ich auch mal in den Lines schauen, welche die Error Funktion ausgespuckt hat.


----------



## stenox (24. Oktober 2004)

*wow* ich bin jetzt mal echt über eure kurze Antwortzeit überrascht 

 Dominik: der xxx pfad wurde von mir abgeändert (sonst könnte jetzt jeder munter an dem noch offenen installationsscript mitwurschteln ;-) 

 Ja ich glaube da bleibt mir jetzt nix anderes übrig als eine Email zu verfassen! 

 Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## oboos (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,


@stenox: was ist bei Deiner Mail herausgekommen? Wie hat all-inkl.com reagiert und welche Lösung habt ihr gefunden?`

Funktioniert Dein Typo3 jetzt?

Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass es anscheinend auf die Konfiguration des einzelnen Servers ankommen muss, auf dem die Domain läuft, da bei einer anderen Website, die ein Freund betreut, alles problemlos lief.

Danke für kurze Info und Tipps zum Installieren.

Greets,
OIiver


----------



## stenox (21. Dezember 2004)

lag tatsächlich an all-inkl ;-) eine email und innerhalb von 2h haben die (was auch immer) gefixt und dann lief die "installation" problemlos durch...


----------



## oboos (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,


habe mal mit all-inkl.com telefoniert.

Manuelle Lösung des Problems: in der localconf.php den Eintrag $typo_db = '', der standardmäßig leer ist, mit dem Datenbanknamen (= Loginname) füllen. Speichern, neu auf den Webspace laden --> Installation läuft dann problemlos.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Suchfunktion (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin bei nem anderen Anbieter aber hatte das selbe problem..

Hab die DB von hand erstellt (wenn man das so sagen kann )
und dann hab ich die ausgewaehlt und dann lief das auch..


----------

